# Ramps



## Jon Bondy (Jun 6, 2007)

So in the last 24 hours Minnesota, New York and now South Carolina have re opened the boat ramps... https://www.wspa.com/news/sc-boat-r...forcing-social-distancing-rules-on-the-water/


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Well if New York can open the ramps I don't see how Michigan can't


----------



## Gone_Hunting (Sep 22, 2013)

loomis82 said:


> Well if New York can open the ramps I don't see how Michigan can't


Do you know our governor?


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure everyone knows the governor. More keep opening they'll open. Whether the governor opens them or the sportsman say enough open them for themselves


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

loomis82 said:


> Well if New York can open the ramps I don't see how Michigan can't


Cuz she has stage 4 TDS.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

Divers Down said:


> Cuz she has stage 4 TDS.


I had to look that acronym up. But the supreme irony is these excessive house arrest without trial measures may well deliver a victory for (guess who?) in November.


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

fishinthed said:


> I had to look that acronym up. But the supreme irony is these excessive house arrest without trial measures may well deliver a victory for (guess who?) in November.



Wife and I were talking about that today, Whitmer was walking a tight rope pretty well until the new EO, about sealed the fate of the upcoming election.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

fishinthed said:


> I had to look that acronym up. But the supreme irony is these excessive house arrest without trial measures may well deliver a victory for (guess who?) in November.


Like every stunt they’ve tried has blow up in their faces. This will be his biggest comeback of yet. Youuuuuge!!!


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

steve99 said:


> Wife and I were talking about that today, Whitmer was walking a tight rope pretty well until the new EO, about sealed the fate of the upcoming election.


Doubtful. Although it would be nice, if my "liberal" friends are any indication, what she has done has only increased their "reverence" for her. Hopefully there are a lot of swing (independent) voters out there, that feel differently, but in this day and age, I don't really think that there any true independents. Most lean one way or the other. 

Sent from my SM-A505U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## spearehead (Mar 16, 2016)

Divers Down said:


> Like every stunt they’ve tried has blow up in their faces. This will be his biggest comeback of yet. Youuuuuge!!!


Michigan should reopen the ramps today back to pre April 10th rules. If they are worried about the hot spots having social distancing problems at least open up the rest of the state and lift the travel restrictions. Most of the state didn’t have problems with social distancing on the water.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

BigWoods Bob said:


> ...if my "liberal" friends are any indication, what she has done has only increased their "reverence" for her.


True enough, but dogmatic liberals whose opinions are decided by left-wing groupthink are _far from_ a majority of people in this nation. Neither are people whose opinions are decided by right-wing groupthink, for that matter.

In fact, I think _most_ people are not strictly beholden to any party lines.



BigWoods Bob said:


> Hopefully there are a lot of swing (independent) voters out there, that feel differently, but in this day and age, I don't really think that there any true independents. Most lean one way or the other.


Evidently there _are,_ and many who simply want less "establishment" representation, judging from the comparative polling of Sanders and HRC vs. Trump.

Sanders polled way stronger against Trump than HRC (and Biden, for that matter), despite being "less moderate". In know many who supported Sanders, then Trump after HRC was nominated. Make no sense in left/right terms, but perfect sense in establishment/anti-establishment terms. 

I think the establishment vs. anti-establishment dimension was _more_ important than the left/right dichotomy in 2016; and establishment Dems such as Whitmer are just as clueless about it this time around, still having on their blinders that prevent seeing in any other direction than left or right, and still can't imagine how _anybody_ could disagree with them on _any_ matter, so they keep getting hit from behind - and right out in front!


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

My wife works for a public school and voted for her hoping for education fund but did not happen just like the roads did not get fixed. All politician are crooks. Cannot believe we pay all these Federal, state, sale, SS, Medicare, hidden gas and cigarette, various licenses taxes and we are still broke and owe China 100,000,000,000,000,??? of dollars. sorry, do not know how many zeros. I bet we borrowed 2.2 trillion dollars from China too.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

Well now that she closed motor boating she has power to open it back up if she wants to,we have nothing to say about it! that’s what bugs me (my rights).i hope this don’t lead her to other closures. It won’t be the same out there after the ban is lifted. I wouldn’t mind getting a refund on my fishing license tho, I bought a boat to catch fish and be away from others and enjoy my freedom.fishing from shore sucks also not a lot of spots to fish from that others that don’t have a boat already fish. My thoughts they don’t mean ****.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

fishinthed said:


> True enough, but dogmatic liberals whose opinions are decided by left-wing groupthink are _far from_ a majority of people in this nation. Neither are people whose opinions are decided by right-wing groupthink, for that matter.
> 
> In fact, I think _most_ people are not strictly beholden to any party lines.
> 
> ...


Thank god someone else recognized this, triple like button if there was one. To me the bern and the Donald are two sides of the same coin. They are anti establishment brands, nothing more. Also know people who wanted Bernie but wouldn’t fall in line with Hillary and the DNC, not just young voters either. I pray something is happening here, tired of red vs blue bullsh*t


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

Posted this before, it's old but ahead of most peoples thinking....what does Jesse Ventura call em ?....the demacrips and the rebloodicans ?....just a big gang, lol....

In the absence of true leadership ?....3 mins. and adult language, lol....short version....


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

50incher said:


> Posted this before, it's old but ahead of most peoples thinking....what does Jesse Ventura call em ?....the demacrips and the rebloodicans ?....just a big gang, lol....
> 
> In the absence of true leadership ?....3 mins. and adult language, lol....short version....


what ahead of "your" thinking


----------



## KIRK F. SCHLECKER (Mar 2, 2020)

fsamie1 said:


> My wife works for a public school and voted for her hoping for education fund but did not happen just like the roads did not get fixed. All politician are crooks. Cannot believe we pay all these Federal, state, sale, SS, Medicare, hidden gas and cigarette, various licenses taxes and we are still broke and owe China 100,000,000,000,000,??? of dollars. sorry, do not know how many zeros. I bet we borrowed 2.2 trillion dollars from China too.


But we can still buy Weed, liquor and lottery tickets because they bring good tax revenue for state


----------



## 50incher (Aug 23, 2011)

june bugger said:


> what ahead of "your" thinking


This belongs in sound off, only reason I hate that site is cause I'd bet most there don't know if a spinning reel goes up or down on a rod, lol....poking fun...."George" was ahead of most people's thinking curve his whole career....and had a lot right, without using crayons....

The Dem. & Rep. parties today are nothing like they used to be years ago, hell people in general have way less "honor" or "courage" just saying....

People who pick 1,2 or 3 issues and turn a blind eye to the rest get just what the people in power want to give them, "lip service" and "false hopes"....while they continue to run off with the spoils....like Carlin said....it's true....

Guns, gays, abortion, wages ?....they divide more than unite and the powers that be are rarely delivering on any....it's just (divide & conquer) or the (frog in a pot of water) all the same and it works for the "club" as Carlin call's it....

Reagan, Clinton, both Bush's, Obama & Trump have all screwed the working man....it's always gradual and or sneaky/underhanded but all the same in the end....it's like erosion on the bank of a river....ya don't see it right under your nose, but step back and see it after 20 years & it'll slap your face much louder....just saying....and it works....unless you pay attention & few do....

The Rep. & Dem. parties are 90% the same today (corporate slaves) hell the SCOTUS ?!!!….the other 10% ?, green, guns, etc....just enough to keep us divided and (not pay attention to the 90% which impacts that 10% and every other aspect of our lives more than most can begin to fathom, yeah basically the whole 100%)….

I truly believe we're past the tipping point for corruption & there just might not be any getting back to a free/fair/honest/true "we the people"....I've been an "Independent" for years, if your still wondering, just trying to save more crayons, lol....cheers....


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

mofo said:


> Well now that she closed motor boating she has power to open it back up if she wants to,we have nothing to say about it! that’s what bugs me (my rights).i hope this don’t lead her to other closures. It won’t be the same out there after the ban is lifted. I wouldn’t mind getting a refund on my fishing license tho, I bought a boat to catch fish and be away from others and enjoy my freedom.fishing from shore sucks also not a lot of spots to fish from that others that don’t have a boat already fish. My thoughts they don’t mean ****.


Your thoughts will always mean sheet! Hang in there.


----------



## fishinthed (Nov 7, 2007)

50incher said:


> Posted this before, it's old but ahead of most peoples thinking....what does Jesse Ventura call em ?....the demacrips and the rebloodicans ?....just a big gang, lol....
> 
> In the absence of true leadership ?....3 mins. and adult language, lol....short version....


Hear, hear! George Carlin *nailed* it, including our defense against which all their $$$ and Euros and whatever are powerless: _critical thinking_ and _refusal_ to believe their captured "experts" and buy into the BS. They have no defense if we won't be led by our noses.

Trump and Sanders were the first indicators people are starting to _wise up_. Now if we can toss out the left/right BS and _unite_ about what's _really_ important, before the likes of Gates have us all _branded like cattle_...

Over and out, back to fishing. But it was good to get that off my chest.


----------

